# Now Playing



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

just post what song you are listening to when you post.

long time- by boston


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

In the end-linkin park


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

oceano-josh groban


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

chop suey-system of a down


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I hate everything about you-three days grace


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

On an evening in Roma (Dean Martin) No link


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

Trigger Happy Jack - Poe


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

Remedy - Hot Water Music


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry no song. TV is on. King of Queens.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

no music here, im having sound problems :-(


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks i know it sucks dell sucks, grrrrr


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Okay! Sounds great


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Nickelbacks old cd


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i love those songs baby baby

its all coming back to me now- celine dion


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> Cold-crossfade
> 
> sorry about your sound, fishfreaks


I am sorry about the sound to but dell doesn't suck all the time just most of it.
crossfade is awsome I love that song


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

Last Resort - Papa Roach


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

aww! i love lonely!!!! **turns song on**


lonely-akon


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

home-three days grace


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

as good as i once was-toby keith


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I want it that way-backstreet boys


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

have you ever heard the weird al yankovich version of that song? its "i want a fat babe" its hilarious


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

lyla-oasis


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

switch-will smith


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

time to waste-alkaline trio


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i drove all night-celine dion


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Imperial March... Hmmm weird me rite?  but it's good to listen to that song as I talk to Baby or Guppy they've turned to the dark side...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

nothing wrong with the imperial march....i listen to alot of songs from movies


LOL!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ach some hate classical stuff... Ach some hate Star Wars and Ach some hate guys so I can be hated 3 times. 
I'd love to listen to Imperial MArch on Piano...


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Imperial March... Hmmm weird me rite?  but it's good to listen to that song as I talk to Baby or Guppy they've turned to the dark side...


yes we have and wierd al has so many versions of that song lydia.
I hate everything about you-three days grace


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I turn my camera on-spoon


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

far away-12 stones


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Isnt the point of this post to maybe post once a day not everysong in one hour???


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

so cold-breaking benjamin


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

just like you-three days grace


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

you mean every song change lexus? haha


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yes that.....


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

permanent-acceptance


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

sooner or later-breaking benjamin


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

broken/featuring amy lee-seether


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

guppyart said:


> *breaking* benjamin
> *broken*/featuring amy lee-seether


Looks like you are having problems with your cd player


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Looks like you are having problems with your cd player


hahahaha I am actaully watching the music videos on the internet and its 100%legal and my cd player is broken to.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol fish_doc

guppyart:what sight do you use? launch.com?


now playing: inside out-eve 6


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Lydia said:


> lol fish_doc
> 
> guppyart:what sight do you use? launch.com?
> 
> ...


ya I use yahoos launch I personally like it it works well and its legal.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I use yahoo for music when I am at work. If you dont like somthing you can check it to hate it and hopefully you will never have to listen to it again. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> I use yahoo for music when I am at work. If you dont like somthing you can check it to hate it and hopefully you will never have to listen to it again. LOL


you mean like the oh so loved britney!! HAHAHAHA :chair:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol fishfreaks

you're an ocean-fastball


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> you mean like the oh so loved britney!! HAHAHAHA :chair:


Yea, Its kind of like oops I clicked hate it again.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to say I like her music lol, something I can sing to lol. Sad yes I know


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just make sure you sing it *solo*. *So Low* no one can hear you. JK


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually it would be great if you could sing it *tenor*. That is *ten or* fifteen miles away.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry lexus. You just made it to easy. Please sing us a *Chorus*. Of *coarse* that would have to be with our ears plugged. 

DOH, oops I did it again.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hahaha sometimes you are too much fishdoc :-D :wink:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lmao fish_doc


----------

